# Bear Creek pheasant hunt on March 4th



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125793


We have room for a few more people right now so if anyone is interested let Bear Creek or my self know .


Andy


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

Are there still any openings? How many birds per person for the $88.00? Thanks


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

can we bring our own dogs i have a couple of gsp that could use the time in the field as ther is 2 ft of snow here.also how many birds per person and how many guys do ya have room for.

thks kevin


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

lil daddy said:


> can we bring our own dogs i have a couple of gsp that could use the time in the field as ther is 2 ft of snow here.also how many birds per person and how many guys do ya have room for.
> 
> thks kevin


Yep you can run your own pups and it is 5 bird per person and we have a bunch of room so how many people are you thinking of bringing ? If you have any more ?'s pm me or Bear Creek .

Andy


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

Lowavenger96,
I am planning on 3 total, is that OK, if so I will get ahold of Bear Creek and get them the deposit.
Thanks,


----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Good deal .


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Have a GREAT time at Bear Creek.

I would LOVE to join you, but we're headed up North this weekend.

I hunted at Bear Creek a year ago, had a WONDERFUL time. I like their fields. and their dogs.

Saw Beer Creek at outdoorama this past weekend.

Shoot straight.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

is there any room left??


----------

